#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Wat is nou prettiger: 4 ohm of 8 ohm ???

## Michel_G

Hallo,

Ik ben van plan binnenkort een geluidsset te gaan bouwen (subs, tops) maar nu vraag ik mij af of er enig verschil zit in je geluidsinstallatie als je hem op 4 of op 8 ohm laat draaien.

Ik wil dit weten omdat ik dan eventueel deze info kan menemen bij het bouwen van mijn boxen. 

Wat is nou het wezenlijke verschil tussen (2) 4 en 8 ohm.

als je een versterker hebt van 2*300 watt rms aan 8 ohm klinkt het toch harder (op goede boxen dan een versterker van 2*300 watt rms aan 4 ohm (ook gewoon op goede boxen). Zo is het mij in ieder geval uitgelegt.

Mvg,

Michel

----------


## jeroenw

hoi, dat maakt niet uit,(als ik het goed lees)

300W @ 8 OHM
300W @ 4 OHM

is evenveel herrie,

het gaat om de weerstand van je speaker
in een ideeaal geval zet een 4 ohms speker op een 8 ohms versterker meer vermogen om...
het vermogen is gespecificeerd bij een bep. impedantie (=weerstand) als je nu die weerstand verlaagd zal je versterker dezelfe stroom leveren maar zal de spanning stijgen en dus het vermogen wat uit je boxen komt

ik hoop dat dit verhaal een beetje te volgen is, want uitleggen kan ik niet :-)
Daarom staat er op een versterker ook altijd een minimum impedantie, ga je daaronder (meestal 2 Ohm) dan fikt je versterker eruit.

greetz
Jeroen

----------


## Michel_G

Hoezo, je kan niet uitleggen ??? 

Mijn complimenten. Duidelijk kort en gevat uitgelegd.

Dit was wat ik wou weten, bedankt

----------


## - -Niels- -

Ik heb hier ook niet zoveel verstand van, alleen weet ik nog wat m'n opa altijd zei (tja, ut kan fout zijn hoor): 'Jongen, het maakt niets uit, het verschil tussen 4 en 8 Ohm!'

Kan iemand mij vertellen of hij gelijk had?

----------


## laserguy

Ik heb dit elders op dit forum als eens gedaan maar kom:

1. een versterker versterkt ten eerste SPANNING (dat vind je in de techische gegevens als versterkingsfactor bv +32dB).
Dus stel we hebben een versterker die een versterkingsfactor heeft van 20x
Met een lijningang van de klassieke 775mV aan de ingang van de versterker krijgen we dus 0.775Vx20=15.5V aan de uitgang.
Hangen we aan de uitgang van deze versterker een luidspreker met een impedantie van 8 Ohms dan loopt er volgens de wet van Ohm een stroom van 15.5V/8Ohms= 1.94A. Het vermogen kun je dan berekenen uit de andere wet van Ohm: P=U*I of P=R*I^2. Dit levert 15.5V*1.94A=30Watt.
Belasten we nu deze uitgang met 4 Ohms dan loopt er een stroom van 15.5V/4Ohms= 3.88A en wordt het vermogen dat geleverd wordt dus 15.5V*3.88A=60Watt!
Er is dus duidelijk een verschil in belasting tussen 8 Ohms en 4 Ohms
Omdat je versterker bij 4 Ohms een grotere stroom moet leveren zal hij ook warmer worden dan bij een belasting van 8 Ohms. Als je nog lager gaat dan 4 Ohms gaat de stroom nog groter worden en bestaat de kans dat de versterker dit niet overleeft; vandaar dat de fabrikanten opgeven tot welke impedantie je mag gaan.
Dit is de grove theorie zonder rekening te houden met verliezen e.d. maar ik wou het even duidelijk houden.
De bewering van jeroenw dat de stroom gelijk blijft en de spanning stijgt is dus duidelijk FOUT!

----------


## ronny

Hmm wijsheid komt met de jaren??[:0]

Hij zal misschien op een andere manier gedacht hebben, maar tis toch niet helemaal hetzelfde hoor.

Wanneer je een versterker bekijkt van hier in de webshop bv. dan zie je dat er 2 vermogens opgegeven staan. bv:
2*200watt rms bij 8 ohm
2*400watt rms bij 4 ohm

Das allemaal heel leuk, maar wat wilt dat nu zeggen. Die 8 en 4 ohm dat zijn impedanties( van je boxen). Om het simpel te houden: weerstanden zeg maar.
In de elektrotechniek zit het namelijk zo dat hoe groter de weerstand van iets is, hoe moeilijker dat er stroom door kan vloeien. Of m.a.w er zal een kleinere stroom door gaan vloeien.
Aangezien 8 groter is als 4 zal dus de weerstand bij 8 ohm groter zijn en bijgevolg zal de stroom daar dus kleiner zijn. 

Die stroom wordt dus geleverd door je versterker. Als je goed kan volgen snap je al dat de versterker bij 8 ohm een kleinere stroom zal moeten leveren als bij 4 ohm. Wat is nu het leuke eraan, hoe groter de stroom, hoe groter het vermogen bij dezelfde spanning. 

dus wanneer jij nu een luidspreker aansluit van 4 ohm, zal die versterker een grotere stroom leveren als bij 8 ohm, je luidspreker krijgt deze stroom te verwerken alsook het vermogen wat er aan vasthangt( 400watt bij 4 ohm in vb.), maar wanneer je luidspreker dit vermogen(stroom) niet kan verwerken zal hij stuk gaan.

Lang verhaal, misschien nogal technisch, maar het heeft in feite eigenlijk niets te maken met wat nou prettiger is of niet. Het zijn puur elektrische verschijnselen.

Daarom moet je er ook altijd voor zorgen dat je je luidsprekers en versterkers goed op elkaar afstemt. verhalen over versterkervermogen dubbel als luidsprekervermogen gaat wel maar dan moet je echt wel weten wat je doet. Daar komt nog wat meer bij kijken.


[EDIT] laserguy was me voor [/EDIT]

mvg
ronny

----------


## BAJ productions

als het gaat om de boxen, wij houden ze zo veel mogelijk op 8 ohm.
dit geeft vindt ik het voordeel dat je gewoon twee kasten op 1 versterker kan aan sluiten als dat nodig is!

dit scheel dan weer een versterker mee slepen :Big Grin: .

----------


## ronny

daar heb je gelijk in. Zo doet iedereen het wel hoor. Je moet je versterkervermogen zoveel mogelijk proberen te benutten.

mvg 
ronny

----------


## Michel_G

dus het is gunstiger om op bijv. een versterker met een lijsting van:

2*600watt rms aan 4 ohm
2*400watt rms aan 8 ohm 

8ohm boxen te gooien ??? wat ik dus begrijp is dit mindere belasting voor je versterker en maakt het qua "herrie" weinig uit als je er wel 4 ohm aan zou gooien. 

correct me if i'm wrong

----------


## BAJ productions

natuurlijk krijg je minder "herrie" als jij op 8 ohm draaid maar daar mee belast je je versterkers minder en kun je ook nog eens meer boxen aan jouw versterker hangen als het ooit nodig mocht zijn.
want schakel jij twee boxen van 8 ohm paralel aan jouw versterker dan heb jij plotseling geen 8 ohm maar nog maar 4 ohm

----------


## ronny

> citaat:8ohm boxen te gooien ??? wat ik dus begrijp is dit mindere belasting voor je versterker en maakt het qua "herrie" weinig uit als je er wel 4 ohm aan zou gooien



je versterker wordt inderdaad minder belast wanneer je er een 8 ohm box aan zou hangen, maar wat je zegt over "herrie" klopt niet.

stel je hebt een box van 600watt rms bij 8 ohm.

Je hebt een versterker die bij 8 ohm 2*400watt rms levert en bij 4 ohm 2*600watt rms.

Wanneer je de box van 8 ohm aansluit zal je maar voor 400watt rms "herrie" krijgen hoor, je versterker wordt namelijk niet vol belast omdat die maar op 8 ohm werkt.

wanneer je nu een box van 4 ohm( ook 600watt rms) aansluit op die versterker zal je heel wat meer "herrie" hebben aangezien je versterker zijn volle vermogen kan geven.

Beide boxen waren 600watt rms, maar bij de 2de was er meer "herrie" omdat die zijn volle vermogen kon afgeven.

Begrijp je het nu een beetje.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Kevin_DM

Om op topic terug te komen, zou ik kasten op 8 ohm proberen te maken (indien mogelijk); wij proberen hier tussen 3 en 4 ohm te spelen op onze amps (wat toch allemaal QSC MX3000/ crest8001 en crown MA3600 zijn), tot hier blijven ze het behoorlijk trekken. Wanneer we doorgaan tot 2 ohm (wat ze volgens gegevens mogen hebben) gaan ze toch tamelijk snel in clip.
Met een fatsoenlijke amp zit je met 8ohm en 4ohm normaal safe, maar ik heb bij mij de ervaring dat op 8 ohm (zeker de subs/bass) redelijk plat klinken.

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:
> Met een fatsoenlijke amp zit je met 8ohm en 4ohm normaal safe, maar ik heb bij mij de ervaring dat op 8 ohm (zeker de subs/bass) redelijk plat klinken.



is dat zo wordt de toon aan gepast???

gaat die dan platter klinken???
heb der nog nooit van gehoord!

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



De toon wordt niet aangepast, ik heb er niet direkt een technische verklaring voor, maar (en dan vooral bij subs en bass) heb ik uit ervaring gemerkt (en zeker waar het echt hard moet gaan, de techno feestjes voor een paar 1000 man dus) dat er veel meer punch en druk op zit met hetzelfde uigangsniveau op m'n omni...
Ik draai dikwijls liever met een beetje zwaarder vermogen van speakers op m'n amps (bv 1600W-4 ohm dan 800W-8 ohm) op een 1200W amp) (en een QSC/crown/crest kan dit gerust aan hoor...).

Bij mid/hoog maakt het me niet veel verschil.

2 ohm probeer ik wel een beetje te vermijden, doordat:
* de amps hierdoor zwaar belast worden
* we komen ook steeds dichter naar kortsluiting, speakers zullen dus sneller verbranden

M'n enige amps en speakers die ik kapot gekregen heb tot nu toe zijn er allen doorgegaan op 2 ohm, alhoewel ze dit volgens user manual wel mochten hebben...

----------


## goldsound

Wij draaien regelmatig op 2 ohm zonder probleem.






> citaat:M'n enige amps en speakers die ik kapot gekregen heb tot nu toe zijn er allen doorgegaan op 2 ohm, alhoewel ze dit volgens user manual wel mochten hebben...



Hier had je mee naar de fabrikant moeten gaan

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door goldsound_
> 
> Wij draaien regelmatig op 2 ohm zonder probleem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lijkt me niet als je een ganse avond aan het clippen bent in een zaal waar het ong 60° is... Dit zijn natuurlijk niet de zaken waarvoor het materiaal gemaakt is, maar een avondje kozzmozz, house torhout etc is nu eenmaal zo, en normaal kan ik dit met m'n systeem perfect aan, tenzij dan op 2 ohm, hierbij gaat ie in de vernieling...

----------


## lifesound

extra amps had dit kunnen voorkomen. Op 2Ohm draaien waar je wéét dat het lang gaat duren en het zéér warm gaat zijn is om problemen vragen hé

----------


## Dikke Foaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> 2 ohm probeer ik wel een beetje te vermijden, doordat:
> * de amps hierdoor zwaar belast worden
> * we komen ook steeds dichter naar kortsluiting, speakers zullen dus sneller verbranden



Bovenste puntje klopt ja.
Over het onderste puntje:
In 2 ohm draaien heeft niks met de speakers zelf te maken, je schakelt 4 speakers van 8 ohm in parallel daardoor kom je op die 2 ohm. Dat is inderdaad zo goed als een kortsluiting, maar die heeft geen invloed op de warmte van je spreekspoel waardoor ze sneller zouden kunnen verbranden.

Dat de klank verandert, daar is technisch gezien geen reden voor.
Wat wel kan zijn is dat de dempingsfactor verkleint, waardoor (vooral de bassen) minder gedempt worden, en dus niet zo strak meer klinken.
Een bas/sub zou dus strakker moeten klinken wanneer je amp in 8 of 4 ohm draait. Maar kevin beweert hier nu juist het omgekeerde [8)]
Dempingsfactor word ook nog door meerdere dingen beïnvloed, zoals lengte speakerkabel, en dikte speakerkabel.

----------


## jeroenw

Excuses voor mijn verkeerd-om beredenatie, zogezegt ik wis de bel te hangen maar niet of je met de bel tegen de klepel slaat of met de klepel tegen de bel  :Big Grin: 

maar goed ik denk dat de vraagsteller het wel een beetje doorheeft.

Greetz
jeroen

----------


## Michel_G

Hallo,

Ik heb het inderdaad door. Dit was de informatie die ik wou weten. Iedereen heel erg bedankt voor zijn haar antwoord(en). (goh, wat ben ik weer slijmerig[xx(])

Mvg,
Michel

----------


## denkomieken

meschien toch effe meer toelichten. Er wordt hier gesproken van verschillende impedanties, spanningen, dempingsfactor, enz. 

Ten eerste wil ik verduidelijken dat de verschillende impedanties ontworpen zijn met als bedoeling verschillende speakercabinets op 1 amp te zetten. vb op een PPX 1200 (krachtige oersterke beesten) 2 kasten (speakers 300Watt RMS 8Ohm) op 8Ohm kan plaatsen. Voor dit zelfde kun je 4 kasten (idem speakers 2 kasten in parellel) op 4Ohm plaatsen en je versterker zal dit ook kunnen leveren(mits de juiste specificaties) Besluit: 4 kasten op 4Ohm leveren in ons geval 2x600Watt op en 2 kasten op 8Ohm 300Watt. Dus op dezelfde versterker dubbel aan vermogen mits over te schakelen op 4 Ohm. (mits de juiste verterker eigenschappen).

Ten tweede wordt er gesproken van  



> citaat:signaalspanning standaard 0.775V



Hierbij wil ik vertellen dat dit niets te maken heeft met standaard maar met de schalen die de versterker hanteerd. Die 0.775V komt gewoon van de decibel-schaal namelijk van de dBu schaal waar die fameuze 0.775v als referentiepunt wordt genomen in de           formule 20log V?

----------


## denkomieken

in de formule dus 20log V? 
                       ----
                       0.775V
Er in de proffessionele wereld werken we normaal op 4dBu. dit is de standaard dus meer dan je 0.775V. Maar er zijn nog enkele dB-schalen met betrekking op andere referentiepunten dBV, dBW, dBm, dB SPL, enz maar dit eventjes terzijde je moet dit maar zelf eens op het net opzoeken.  
Maar via dit wilde ik toekomen op een stukje dat iemand gepost heeft over signaalspanning en versterkingsfactor enz. Voor alle duidelijkheid is het niet de ingangsspanning die men verterkt aansluit op de luidsprekers nee het is dus de ingangsspanning die de kleine opams en eintrappen stuurt zodat die op hun plaats een spanning afkomstig van de grote voeding in de amp, schakelen naar de luidsprekers(kort en eenvoudig uitgelegt)  Ook de berekening van de wet van oHm gaat niet op voor alle gevallen. Niet alle luidsprekers worden altijd en overal in parallel geplaatst, ooit al eens gehoort van een serrieconfiguratie? daar is de stroomm gemeenschappelijk en de spanning variabel en bij parallel juist omgekeerd. Ter verduidelijking van het stukkje " een versterker versterkt spanning" das gedeeltelijk waar maar het versterkergedeelt schakelt gewoon een vaste waarde van spanning afkomstig van de ringkerntransfo. Hierdoor gaat een stroom vloeien, mits een aangesloten belasting. De voeding is een symetrisch voeding en ligt bij vb consumer tussen 40-60V hierbij zijn natuurlijk altijd uitzonderingen. Bij hoogvermogen ligt deze veel hoger varierend rond 
de 100Volt ( houdt ook verband mmet ruis en dergelijke)

Ten derde de wilde verhalen van versterker/luidspreker Wattage verhouding enz., het beste is nog altijd ongeveer in de gelijke waardes te blijven. Dit maakt geen verschil op de verbranding van spreekspoelen en dergelijke. Liever ietjes hoger dan lager zou ik zeggen (voorwoofers) maar dan wel in de orde van vb 660w amp en 600w speaker. Bij een PPX-versterker 300Watt/8Ohm  600w/4Ohm bridge 1200w, liggen de wattage gelijk met de luidsprekers. Men zegge wel dat zwaardere amps maar bass geven maar dat is ook niet helemaal correct. Het hangt ook veel af van de kwaliteit van de versterkers en hun VOEDING. Neem nu QSC PLX(goede versterkers)die hebben geen klassieke voeding aan boord maar een schakelnde voeding waardoor de amps veel minder wegen, maar een QSC met gelijke wattage als PPX 1200 kan niet dezelfde bass produceren omwille van de schakelende voeding in de QSC en de zware klassieke ringkerntransfo van de PPX.
Proefondervindelijke tests met martin audio.

Ten vierde over spreekspoelen verbranden en zo. Dit ligt niet noodzakelijk aan de te zware amp, maar aan de elektronica die in het clipping niveua niet maar kan volgen. Het zit zo, de opams reproduceren bij een bep. ingangssignaal de versterkte signalen. Bij nominaal niveau schakelen de eindtrappen van + naar - binnen een bep. tijdspanne om zo het geluidssignaal te reproduceren. Bij clipping wordt dit signaal blokvormig (te zien op oscilloscoop) i.p.v. sinussen. zo krijgt de luidspreker ook meer continu stroom. Ook het omschakelen van +naar- wordt sneller doordat de tijdspanne enorm verkleint en zodanig dat men bijna kortgesloten zit waarbij de spoelen uiteraard verbranden. Kenmerkend aan zwarte spoelen bij het eruit halen ervan bij kapotte woofer.

Zo een beetje lang maar genoeg om een paar avonden te lezen en erover na te denken hoe alles in elkaar zit. 
Kennis is macht en in ons vak is dit soms wel eens vereist. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## laserguy

_** Dit is een reactie die voor de meesten die practisch met de materie omgaan totaal NIET relevant is. Maar ik moest ze plaatsen omdat ik bang ben dat anders iemand die de tekst van denkommieken probeert te begrijpen helemaal alles troebel gaat zien en onzin begint te verkopen. Dit wil NIET zeggen dat gans de reactie van denkommieken fout is en ik plaats deze reactie niet uit hard feelings maar uit wetenschappelijk correctheid. Voor mensen die het simpel en practisch willen houden zou het goed zijn MIJN reactie hier en dezen van DENKOMMIEKEN hiervoor NIET te lezen. Elektronica freaks: go on!***_

Om nog even te herhalen en om te vermijden dat niemand het nog snapt na het stukje van denkommieken: een versterker versterkt wel degelijk spanning! Zoals eerder gezegd daarom ook te vinden in de technische gegevens van elke GOEDE versterker in de technische gegevens. Door de hogere uitgangsspanning (beperkt tot de voedingsspanning intern van de versterker; hierboven=clip) gaat er dus in een belasting een bepaalde stroom lopen. Verlagen we de impedantie van de belasting dan verkleint de noemer in de wet van Ohm: I=U/R en stijgt dus de I, zijnde de stroom. Hierdoor neemt ook het geleverde vermogen toe: dit is immers U*I en I is gegroeid en U is gelijk gebleven.
Al het gelul over opamps en transistors is totaal overbodig. Een versterker versterkt gewoon spanning en dat dit gaat via opamps en transistoren is goed voor diepgaande elektronici maar a.u.b. niet voor de mensen die practisch aan de slag willen. Tevens "schakelt" en versterker zijn eindtrap niet (tenzij de "digitale" versies). Vandaar ook het warmteverlies in de eindtrappen.
En de wet van Ohm gaat wel op in alle gevallen (practisch goed te gebruiken er kunnen een paar procenten verschil opzitten maar dat is weerom goed voor theoretische elektronici). Natuurlijk wordt er niet altijd parallel geschakeld maar in serie komt ook voor maar dat doet toch niets af aan de wet van Ohm? Die blijft ook bij serieschakeling toch geldig!
Dat verhaal met die speakers en die PPX versterkers lijkt mij helemaal verwarrend.
Je verhaal over de QSC met schakelende voeding is helemaal larie. Als een zware versterker een enorme piek moet verwerken dan moet hij heel veel spanning leveren daardoor ook veel stroom maar het net is sinusvormig (dus met pieken en dalen) en tijdens een dal moet hij daarvoor zijn reserves in zijn condensatoren aanspreken die dan later ook weer moeten bijgeladen worden (ongeveer 1x om de 20ms; ok ik simplifieer maar het principe is juist). Hierdoor zal er toch een beetje een spanningsdaling zijn en vermogensdaling. Een versterker met schakelende voeding heeft aan zijn secundaire een gestabiliseerde spanning die altijd mooi gelijk zal blijven omdat de regelelectronica dit veel beter kan bijpassen (lading van de condensatoren 1x om de 10microseconden). Aan hun primaire hebben zij ook last van de pieken en dalen maar door hun stroompulsen in de trafo extra te verbreden kunnen zij toch met lagere ingangspanning toch hun uitgangsspanning op pijl houden. Schakelende voedingen werken eigenlijk niet via spanningstransformatie an sich maar regelen de spanning via energie-overdracht tijdens hun pulsen in de trafo. Natuurlijk wordt er spanning getransformeerd maar het is vooral energie/vermogen die geregeld wordt.
Je uitleg over spoelen verbranden klopt ongeveer tot waar je spreekt over dat snel omschakelen tot kortsluiting zou leiden. Juist snel omschakelen verlaagt de warmte omdat de luidsprekerSPOEL voor snelle omschakelingen een hogere weerstand/impedantie heeft (remember: X=j&lt;omega&gt;L met x=impedantie, &lt;omega=2*pi*f&gt; en L=impedantie spoel? Het enige waar ik mee kan leven is dat de toppen afgeplat worden en inderdaad gedurende korte tijdspannes dus als gelijkspanning te beschouwen zijn en daar houdt een spoel niet van (wordt laagohmig: zie de net genoemde formule).

Laat ons a.u.b. hier nu over ophouden of we worden een elektronica forum; het onderwerp is voor de meesten duidelijk en practisch genoeg.

----------


## BAJ productions

hoi, 
ik denk dat niemand wat toe tevoegen heeft aan deze reactie.
en ja zo is het lees baar dus een plusje voor laserguy

en ja denkomieken oefen nog even voor de best uit leg[xx(].

misschien bedoel je ut wel zo maar zo komt ut der nie uit![ :Embarrassment: )]

bedankt voor de goede uit leg laserguy[^]

GR
bas

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door denkomieken_
> 
> 
>                        ----
> 
>  Neem nu QSC PLX(goede versterkers)die hebben geen klassieke voeding aan boord maar een schakelnde voeding waardoor de amps veel minder wegen, maar een QSC met gelijke wattage als PPX 1200 kan niet dezelfde bass produceren omwille van de schakelende voeding in de QSC en de zware klassieke ringkerntransfo van de PPX.
> Proefondervindelijke tests met martin audio.



Volledig met laserguy eens, en op dit puntje ook met denkomieken...(rest snap ik eerlijk gezegd ook niet veel meer van)
Ik ben nl ook nog steeds niet volledig overtuigd van de geschakelde voedingamps... Voor monitors etc gebruiken wij ze ook (lekker licht in gewicht) maar voor onze FOH (en dan vooral subs en bass) zijn ze voor mij waardeloos, ik krijg er gewoon geen diepe bas mee uitgestuurd (met PLX 3002 en 3402). 
Laserguy zegt dan wel dat ie de pieken beter zou kunnen opvangen, maar ik heb toch sterk de indruk dat die geschakelde voedingamps geen enkele piek fatsoenlijk aankunnen... onder gedimensioneerd ??
Voor de rest echter kwalitatief goede amps (nog nooit stukken mee gehad e.d.) maar voor het zwaardere werk neem ik toch nog steeds m'n zware crests, QSC MX-series en crown MA-series mee...

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door laserguy_
> 
> 
> Het enige waar ik mee kan leven is dat de toppen afgeplat worden en inderdaad gedurende korte tijdspannes dus als gelijkspanning te beschouwen zijn en daar houdt een spoel niet van (wordt laagohmig: zie de net genoemde formule).



dat is nou juist het enige waar ik het niet mee eens ben in jouw verhaal laser (het verhaal erboven heb ik niet gelezen op jouw aanraden :Wink: ).... dat is alleen waar bij hele lage frequenties, bijv 5 Hz, en niet voor muzieksignalen.

Clip is grondtoon+harmonischen, en geen gelijkspanning. En voor die harmonischen is de frequentie, en dus de impedantie van de spreekspoel hoger. Echt, van gelijkspanning is geen sprake.


ter illustratie: 

_De energiedichtheid (oppervlakte-integraal)van een blokgolf bij volledige clip is 1. 
Voor een sinus is dit 0.71, en bij muziek nog veel lager. 
De energiedichtheid word vaak uitgedrukt in crest factor, het verschil tussen nominale waarde en piekwaarde, een sinus heeft een crest factor van 1.4.

Maar die hogere energie-dichtheid van die blok (clip) word niet volledig opgestookt, en dit komt niet alleen vanwege de stijgende impedantie van de spreekspoel. 

Om het een beetje te benaderen dien je ten eerste een somreeks te genereren met de harmonischen (allen oneven, 1e, 3e, 5e, etc.) en de daarbij horende amplitudes en spoelimpedanties.
De eerste 3 harmonischen zijn interessant, de rest heel laag en dus redelijk marginaal, maar afhankelijk van hoe diep de clip is.

Ten tweede: omdat de versterker clipt is het vermogen hoog, dus heeft spoelwarmte ook veel invloed, ook wel powercompressie genoemd: 
Bij lage frequenties is er meer slag en meer koeling en dus minder warmte, dus minder powercompressie. 
Dus voor de volledigheid ook nog meenemen wat de long-term warmte ontwikkeling in de spoel is, als functie van de frequentie. 

We hebben het nu nog niet eens over muziek maar over sinussen, die niets met muziek te maken hebben. 

Voor muziek moet je ook nog de kans-dichtheid van het signaal per frequentie en gemiddelde clipkans en de daarbij behorende harmonische content, bij die muziekstijl, kortom alleen benaderbaar.  

zal ik maar ophouden?  

wat was het topic ook alweer?_

----------


## dokter dB

Oh ja dat van die geschakelde voedingen en weinig laag:
De trend is tegenwoordig om geschakelde voedingen zo te ontwerpen dat zie piek veel kunnen leveren maar sinus niet. 
Aangezien muziek uit pieken bestaat is dit niet zo raar. 
Alleen voor lagere frequenties is dit minder te gek omdat de pieken langer zijn in de tijd gezien. Dus voedings-belasting-technisch gezien benaderen lagere frequenties meer die sinus. 
Oplossing: zwaardere versterker/voeding, dan in het zelfde geval bij een conventionele amp.

----------


## techniekmoderator

Heren, heren,
Het doet mij deugd dat er wordt gereageerd met meer als 5 regels tekst, maar ik ben bang dat we een beetje afdrijven.
Laten we on-topic blijven en de discusie die weinig met de vraag van de poster van dit topic te maken hebben ergens anders voortzetten.
Dit kan in de chat of open desnoods een nieuw topic in deze techniek hoek.

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door techniekmoderator_
> 
> Heren, heren,
> Het doet mij deugd dat er wordt gereageerd met meer als 5 regels tekst, maar ik ben bang dat we een beetje afdrijven.
> Laten we on-topic blijven en de discusie die weinig met de vraag van de poster van dit topic te maken hebben ergens anders voortzetten.



okeeeeeee: ik zeg 8 ohm. kan je nog eens 8 ohm erbij plakken. Voor compressiedrivers zeg ik 16 ohm. mooi man. :Smile: 

Met de huidige versterkers/voedingsspanningen/eindtorren (soar..) zijn 8 ohm drivers eigenlijk ideaaler dan 4ohm. 
Behalve als je een voordeel haalt in de 4 ohm versie tov een 8 ohm van dezelfde driver. Specificaties verschillen altijd iets, en een 4 ohm mid zou zomaar iets beter kunnen presteren qua BL of EBP dan een 8 ohm. 
bijv als je weinig slag nodig hebt.

----------


## denkomieken

Effe toch nog.....

Over die afgevlakte pieken en snel omschakelen.
Ik heb het voor alle zekerheid eens gevraagt aan een geluidstechnieker die voor de VRT werkt en tevens een docent van mezelf. 
Hij wist identiek hetzelfde te vertellen als ik dus zal er dus wel wat van waar zijn denk ik toch. niet???[?][?]

Voor de subs toch maar een convetionele amp. Ik weet wel niet hoevere die nieuwe schakelende voedingen de pieken kunnen opvangen maar verschillende grote verdelesr van pro audio (en ik bedoel wel pro geen ...)vertellen er toch wel bij dat voor subs het beste nog conventionele amps te gebruiken. Vindt QSC wel een topmerk he versta me niet verkeerd.  :Wink: 

Uit de ervaring zeg ik voor mezelf geef toch maar een conventionele? met eventueel een hernia van ze te heffen...
slukes

----------


## Theo Smit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door laserguy_
> 
> Ik heb dit elders op dit forum als eens gedaan maar kom:
> 
> 1. een versterker versterkt ten eerste SPANNING (dat vind je in de techische gegevens als versterkingsfactor bv +32dB).
> Dus stel we hebben een versterker die een versterkingsfactor heeft van 20x
> Met een lijningang van de klassieke 775mV aan de ingang van de versterker krijgen we dus 0.775Vx20=15.5V aan de uitgang.
> Hangen we aan de uitgang van deze versterker een luidspreker met een impedantie van 8 Ohms dan loopt er volgens de wet van Ohm een stroom van 15.5V/8Ohms= 1.94A. Het vermogen kun je dan berekenen uit de andere wet van Ohm: P=U*I of P=R*I^2. Dit levert 15.5V*1.94A=30Watt.
> Belasten we nu deze uitgang met 4 Ohms dan loopt er een stroom van 15.5V/4Ohms= 3.88A en wordt het vermogen dat geleverd wordt dus 15.5V*3.88A=60Watt!
> ...



Dit is mij jammer genoeg al eens overkomen door mijn 380W aan 8 ohm
combo-versterker, met 350W woofer aan 8 ohm, door te schakelen aan een parallele 2 x 10" (2X 200W aan 8 ohm Beyma G200) cabinet van 400W aan 4 ohm te hangen. Ik had hier namelijk foutief berekent dat de totale impedantie (4+8)/2 = 6 ohm zou zijn. Het komt door deze schakeling van speakers eerder in de buurt van de 2 ohm.


Nu heb ik de vraag of er een manier is om toch met 2 speakers parallel op 8 ohm uit te komen.
Of moet ik omkijken naar een 16 ohms versie van dit type speaker.

----------


## RonT

Al het belangrijke is al gezegd  :Smile:  maar toch wil ik nog effe vermelden dat als men kasten van (nominaal) 8 ohm gebruikt, dan maakt de weerstand van de gebruikte aansluitkabel ook minder uit dan op een 4 ohm systeem. Een weerstand van 1 ohm in de kabel is namelijk snel aanwezig (vieze pluggen, versleten pluggen, lange of te dunne kabel etc.)
 En wat die extra weerstand voor een invloed heeft is makkelijk te zien  :Frown: 

m.v.g. Ron

----------


## Rock On

De hoeveelheid herrie is maar voor een deel afhankelijk van hoeveel watt 'ie kan hebben. Een hele belangrijke factor is de gevoeligheid. Die wordt opgegeven in dB/W/m of-te-wel hoeveel dBA produceert die speaker bij 1W ingangesvermogen op 1 m afstand. Zo kan het heel goed zijn dat de ene speaker 95 dB geeft terwijl de andere 105 dB geeft. En dat verschil hoor je!
Deze getallen staan altijd bij de gevens die je bij een complete kast of losse driver krijgt.

Suc6
Deze geg

----------


## ronny

> citaateze getallen staan altijd bij de gevens die je bij een complete kast of losse driver krijgt.



maar bij sommige fabrikanten moet je die gegevens met een korrel(zak :Big Grin: ) zout nemen[} :Smile: ]

mvg
ronny

----------

